# Lucas Lima



## Chrissonero (22 Ottobre 2015)

L'erede di Felipe Anderson al Santos, aveva bisogno di tempo e adesso sta dimostrando gia tutta la sua qualita, velocita e tecnica, gia nel mirino del Real Madrid, altro ragazzo che da noi farebbe la differenza.


----------



## Chrissonero (20 Aprile 2017)

Ieri ho visto in diretta la partita per copa libertadores tra l'Independiente Santafe e Santos, onestamente voleva vedere Thiago Maia un centrocampista di 21 anni molto interessante seguito dal Siviglia e Barcelona ma ho finito per ammirare il lidere, capitano e maglia # 10 del Santos: Lucas Lima, già con 26 anni nel pieno della maturita per me questo ragazzo è già prontissimo per giocare in europa, lo vedo molto migliorato sul piano della dinamica, della duttilità tattica e poi ovviamente non scopro nulla nel dire che tecnicamente parliamo di un giocatore favoloso, sembra un Thiago Alcantara mancino, più meno lo stesso fisico, stessa età, stessi movimenti, stessa velocità e qualità col pallone, mesi fa aveva sentito che i cinesi lo volevano per il Milan nel mercato di gennaio e veramente non sarebbe una mala idea, Lucas Lima che e in contratto in scadenza 31.12.17 si potrebbe prendere con meno di 10 mln di euri, potrebbe fare senza problemi il ruolo di Suso come alternativa che oggi non abbiamo ma sopratutto potrebbe essere il titolare come mezzala destra in una sorte di Bonaventura bis, insoma un giocatore che per qualità e duttilità sarebbe molto interessante per questo Milan di Montella.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2017)

L'agente lo sta vendendo ad una squadra italiana, si crede sia l'Inter.

Un vero peccato.


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'agente lo sta vendendo ad una squadra italiana, si crede sia l'Inter.
> 
> Un vero peccato.



Lucas Lima in scadenza col Santos in dicembre ha già un accordo col Barcelona grazie al amico Neymar, accordo che sarà ufficiale il 1 di luglio.


----------

